# COUPON for free can of wellness cat food!



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I found on petco's website, a printable coupon for a free can of wellness cat food. I feed this brand to my cats, it is one of the healthiest brands available. My babies really seem to like the minced turkey canned food.

http://www.petco.com/petco_Page_PC_wellnesscoupon0912.aspx


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

That's a great brand of food. My cat doesn't like it much, though. He's supposed to have grain free wet food but _all_ he wants is dry food. It's the strangest thing! The two other cats in the house, and every other cat I've met, has _loved_ wet food much, much more than kibble, but this guy absolutely adores his dry food. I tried mixing dry in with his wet food, but he would pick out the kibble and leave most of the wet food behind.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

AngesRadieux said:


> That's a great brand of food. My cat doesn't like it much, though. He's supposed to have grain free wet food but _all_ he wants is dry food. It's the strangest thing! The two other cats in the house, and every other cat I've met, has _loved_ wet food much, much more than kibble, but this guy absolutely adores his dry food. I tried mixing dry in with his wet food, but he would pick out the kibble and leave most of the wet food behind.


Aww what a silly guy! It's surprising how some prefer kibble, while wet food is smelly and healthier due to the water content


----------



## harleraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh, thank you!  That'll feed the little one, at least. LOL!


----------

